# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Arocha Female FUE Procedure

## HTinTexas

Female in her 50's came to Arocha Hair Restoration to correct her female pattern baldness. Dr. Arocha performed a technique called Hidden FUE to restore her thinning and balding areas.The video showcases her results 2 months post surgery with the aid of the laser cap and PRP.

----------

